# /dev/sound/mixer fehlt

## flubber

Ich habe Alsa installiert, die Treiber sind im Kernel als Modul kompiliert. Ich habe per amixer auch die unmute Geschichte gemacht,

klappt alles. Allerdings habe ich unter gnome 2.8 keinen Ton. Das Teil meint immer "Das Mixer-Gerät /dev/sound/mixer konnte nicht geöffnet werden"

Unter /dev habe ich das auch nicht. Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, das es unter /usr/src/linux/scripts, ein Script geben soll, mit dem man das anlegen kann,

aber auch das Script fehlt bei mir. Ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt wichtig ist, ich benutze udev und devfs ist nicht mehr vorhanden.

Flubber

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Flubber!

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

Vielleicht findest du da eine Antwort...?

Ich hab Gnome nicht drauf und kann das jetzt auch nicht testen oder nachvollziehen. Aber du meintest "sonst" geht der sound?

Vielleicht braucht das Gnome-Programm das den Mixer aufruft auch eine Abwärtskompatibilität zu OSS.. ich Installier die Pakete einfach mal wies auf der Seite steht.. und die alsa-utilies.

Dann müsste es gehen.  Unter dem Link dort ist alles ganz gut erklärt!

LG Chris

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> Ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt wichtig ist, ich benutze udev und devfs ist nicht mehr vorhanden.

 

Oh warte! Daran hab ich grad garnicht gedacht....!!!!

...

Ok, kannst es ausprobieren die devfs-Sache unter dem Link hate nur was mit der Überprüfung zu tun.. ob die Einträge in der bei dir dann natürlich nicht vorhandenen "/etc/devfsd.conf" drin sind. Trotzdem Kannst ja mal schaun ob du bei "udev" auch eine Konfigurations-Datei findest um zu Prüfen ob deine "permissions on the audio devices" richtig eingestellt sind.

```
# ALSA/OSS stuff

# Comment/change these if you want to change the permissions on

# the audio devices

LOOKUP          snd          MODLOAD ACTION snd

LOOKUP          dsp          MODLOAD

LOOKUP          mixer        MODLOAD

LOOKUP          midi         MODLOAD

REGISTER        sound/.*     PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

REGISTER        snd/.*       PERMISSIONS root.audio 660
```

----------

## Neo_0815

Ist denn das Mixer Modul geladen, das wird von den Startscripten öfter mal vergessen ... ?

"lsmod | grep snd-mixer-oss" muss was liefern.

MfG

----------

## flubber

Also, irgendeine Datei für udev, wo was wegen Alsa drinn steht, habe ich nicht gefunden.

lsmod gibt folgendes aus:

lsmod |grep snd_mixer_oss

snd_mixer_oss          18944  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    48612  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

Dia Alsa-Anleitung kenne ich, an die habe ich mich auch gehalten.

Flubber

----------

## Neo_0815

Funktioniert denn der alsamixer?

Was sagt /proc/asound/* ?

MfG

----------

## toralf

Wie sieht's mit 'Device Drivers' -> 'Sound' -> 'Advanced Linux Sound Architecture' -> 'OSS Mixer API' aus ?

----------

## misterjack

```
echo sys-fs/udev >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge udev
```

die aktuelle udev stable version hat mit alsa leichte probs. ein updaten auf die testing wird dir helfen

----------

## flubber

Habe ich gemacht, war aber nicht erfolgreich.

Jetzt habe ich im Kernel devfs wieder aktiviert und es geht.

Flubber

----------

## hoschi

habe hier auch udev am start, und das gleiche problem.

habe nur alsa im kernel, und als funktioniert bestens, soll heissen gnome meckert eigentlich wegen "nichts", na ja, ok, ist halb blöd wenn das device nicht da ist :rolleyes:

----------

